# AMD HD7950 HDMI audio problem (I think this belongs here)



## fromthyhell (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there, I am having an issue with my HD7950 card when trying to play HDMI audio.

Basically I have my computer hooked up to my Sony Bravia TV through HDMI and the audio constantly cuts out like it is jittery. I have tried the windows standard audio drivers (best bet) and these worked ok for a while but then started cutting. When I use any of the AMD catalyst drivers it is cutting out, I have even tried Realtek drivers and had the same issue. Do you guys know of any fix to this issue or anything I can try to do. Even just a guide on how to fully uninstall every sound driver and start fresh would be good.

I will be online throughout the night so will try and report back with everything you lot can leave me.

Cheers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are using audio over HDMI, then the ONLY drivers that matter are the ATI HD audio drivers (included in the video driver package). The Realtek drivers would be for the onboard audio chipset which only controls the onboard audio ports.


----------



## fromthyhell (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheers for the update there Dogg, forgot about this thread tbh 

I have found something like a workaround to the problem. I rolled back my audio drivers to the default windows ones and the problem still occurs. When it does occur however if I play a secondary audio stream like a youtube video or something it stops.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try disabling the onboard audio chipset in the BIOS and test.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Forget the TV, get the biggest LCD screen for a computer.


----------



## johnniedoo (Jan 8, 2012)

I have just gotten a Sapphire oc 7950 on a gigabyte 990fxa ud3 board and i can not get the hdmi connection to show up. i connect to an onkyo tx sr608 then to an LG 42ld550. i had been using an asus eah 5870 in the same spot as the 7950 on a gigabyte 890fx board with out any issues the day before. I just upgraded and now there are differences though the boards are quite similar and the 5870s were known to have handshake troubles, i had none. now , i am having some trouble or other. i do get sound and video over a brand new hdmi and the working one i had used. but, i do not get any hdmi tab in the realtek 889 hd audio control panel. as i said, i just had a similar set up, so thought i knew what it would look like and how to configure it. only , this is not doing the same things and the post got me interested.
my onkyo indicates i am getting the 7.1 speaker configuration i set up when i was able to get to the configuration part of the control panel for 'digital device' but no hdmi shows up , even missing on the pictogram on the interface that shows all the i/o jacks , supposedly. sometimes the hdmi shows up. sometimes , not. i have done complete new fresh installs of realtek, nothing else had ever been used on this build. but i still did clean reinstalls of current 2.70 and then rolled back to 2.68 and the hdmi as well. i did the same with catalyst from 12.8 and the latest 2 betas. first install was clean and did the same the 2nd and 3rd times trying to track down which drivers were not coming together properly, if that was even the case.
I dont know if this situation was ever resolved here or not for fromthyhell, but i have similar issues and have not found anywhere via my googles and forum searches.
thanks
john


----------



## johnniedoo (Jan 8, 2012)

what i did to get the hdmi audio to work to my onkyo was to install the realtek hdmi v2.70, then reboot and after that go to the hi def driver and right click on update driver. then the hdmi icon showed up in the audio manager and the amd hdmi hi def driver with the onkyo 608 showed up and i was able to configure the speaker out through hdmi
i can get loudness via a text dialogue, but it doesnt show up in any gui as it had and to do room correction i have to plug in a mic and it has some electronic beep process a little like the onkyo audyssey speaker tuning though not as accurate and it didnt like my windows mono mic with stand, a good one , not the best kind but not the cheapest either. this is on my gigabyte ga990fxa ud3 board. it is different with the 890fxa ud5 board full gui interface for all things. i have done clean installs of realtek and catalyst 12.10 and 12.11b with realtek 2.70 and 2.68 as well. 
john


----------



## johnniedoo (Jan 8, 2012)

i have been messing around since i put in ccc12.11b8 an hour ago and lost the amd hdmi high def and all audio to the onkyo 608 went out the window with all dim config and other buttons useless and only the ati hdmi , which didnt even bother to show up in the gui though it claimed to be 'up to date' in the update driver option so i did this:
i have had this amd hdmi audio issue since i put the new 7950 in. every time i change catalyst up or down, the realtek hdmi takes over i have struggled with every conceivable way i could locate on the web and my own attempts. sometimes i could make it work sometimes not. I still have issues with the realtek gui and its ability to show the hdmi and tabs for environment, room correction, though i can get a non gui for room correction and loudness equal. I have a gigabyte 990fxa ud3 and bulldozer 8120 with f9 bios.
I just found after another 2hours of installing and reverses catalyst v12.11b and back and forth with 12.8. what i have found is that after i have installed the new catalyst with the realtek 2.70 hd and hdmi drivers, and left them alone, (i had been testing taking them out and reinstalling as well). after i do the programs and features removal of ccc, and install the new one, in this case 12.11b8, i only had ati hdmi, and the system will get mixed up with this and i get no sound/audio to my avr ..onkyo sr608. i have never had any issues with the front and back speaker output or dolby in that. but the hdmi when it is not 'AMD HDMI' NOT ATI HDMI, 
I HAVE TO INSTALL CCC, AND THEN AFTER THE REBOOT GO MANUALLY TO THE UPDATE DRIVER AND USE THE BROWSE FROM THE 'CHECK MY COMPUTER LOCATIONS' not the auto check on web...TO MY DOWNLOADED VERSION OF THE CCC INSTALLATION I HAD STORED WHEREVER. AND GO DOWN TO THE FOLDERS TILL I FOUND 'DRIVERS' IT TOOK DRILLING DOWN 'PACKAGES' IT ISNT FAR , JUST 2 LEVELS AND THEN SELECT THE WHOLE SUB FOLDER DRIVERS AND and then i clicked to open , to update drivers and there it was. all the other options opened up, config for hdmi was no longer dim and i could configure it and properties was working so i could make it default.. as a matter of fact, it did default back to where i had it as default and the rest of the stuff that had vaporized with the update of ccc. try that. it is the first guaranteed success with the amd hdmi recovery since i moved up from the 5870 to the 7950
john


----------



## johnniedoo (Jan 8, 2012)

Mar25th update
I am up to ccc13.3b5 and have begun to have the eyefinity portion drop out, the hdmi audio with the 6 options, that is. I have been losing the capacity to get hdmi sound to the Onkyo external amp. makes true hd and master dts tough. I have found, after months of trying, that i need to uninstall the Realtek (v270) drivers and then reinstall as well as re install the realtek hdmi(270) afterward. then on the re boot the amd hdmi drivers all re install as the screen begins to show. I have reinstalled the graphics drivers for catalyst , done the whole clean install method as well . but the only thing that makes this work properly is to reinstall the realtek drivers. not sure why they keep quitting in this beta version. they had been stable and solid for a while. thought the problems were past.


----------

